# Froggys did it again this year for me



## Jonathan

I just wanted to add to the posts here that Froggys Fog did it once again for me.

They have the best fog I swear than any place. Great service, people and team and most of all best fog. Their low laying Swamp Juice stayed just long enough for my 8th Annual RFR Halloween Hootenanny Party this year.

Anyone else use Froggys?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that's what we used in our fogger/chiller combo this year and it worked beautifully (and it can really fog up a street with little effort!).


----------



## Otaku

I used the Swamp Juice for the first time this year. Major improvement in density and hang time. I'll be ordering more (from Monster Guts) for next year.


----------



## Spooky1

I used Froggy's Freezin Juice. It worked great with my chiller and stayed nice and low.


----------



## Jonathan

Yeah after years of changing juices, Froggys has proven to be the absolute best.


----------



## TNBrad

I want to try Froggys next year. I got a great effect and it sounds like Froggys would make it even more so


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> ...and it can really fog up a street with little effort!.


That is so true. I used Froggys Freezin' juice this year with my newly aquired Chauvet 1750 (thanks Melty) and my chiller and before I new it I had fogged up the street for an entire block. I'll definately be using Froggy's products next year.

Anybody know the shelf life for Fog Juice?


----------



## Jonathan

Don't quote me on this but I believe its one year...but like I said don't quote me on that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jonathon said, "I believe its one year..."

That's a direct quote.


----------



## Spooky1

Hell I've used fog juice (not Froggy's) that sat in my basement for 2 or 3 years before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> Jonathon said, "I believe its one year..."
> 
> That's a direct quote.


LOL, I love a smartass


----------



## joker

Jonathan said:


> I believe its one year.


Well if that's the case I'm going to have to add fog to all my upcoming holidays and any other event to use those 3 extra gallons.

DOH! I quoted Jonathon


----------



## MAD BOMBER

Just a quick question. I bought 2 cheap-o foggers from target for $2.50 each after halloween. Will Froggy's work in those? I'm wanting to build the styrofoam chillers (cuz they're cheap) in '09. Hope the 400 watters will fog at least a little...


----------



## Gory Corey

Absolutely!
Throw away the crappo pint they provided you with in the fogger box.

We have been vendors of Froggys for 2 years now.

Froggys can be used in any fogger, and they also produce hazer solutions as well, for both water and oil cracker units.

Things to know about Froggys:
USA Made
They start with Ultra-pure water
They use Pharma Grade chamicals
They do a lot of R&D to provide exceptional formulas.
The pricing is great.
They have 6 different formulas to fit about any niche you may want fog for.
Chris and Adam are exceptional people.

We also offer excellent pricing for Froggys thanks tothe volume of product we move.


----------



## Jonathan

I was on the phone last night with Tim Turner and we were discussing Froggy's last night again. Such a good product. 

My fav things they do, is when I was talking to the guys at Froggy's on RFR and he was telling me all the Military and Police training they use some of it for. He said that stuff is so dense its crazy. I can only imagine.

Minion, thanks for the details about Froggy's too. Good stuff. Oh, and I am glad you are now acceptign CC on Minions Web. Good deal there, I did announce that on the show. Makes my life easier for ordering from you.


----------



## Gory Corey

I gotta get in the habit of getting the podcasts!
Guess I should set up a cron job.

We used the Fire & Rescue in the yard haunt this year.
Particularly coming from the Devils wall of flames, and it looked very good even with a 1.5 hp squirrel cage blower drawing it in and shooting it up thru the faux flames.

I was also very please using it with the uber-cheap chiller and 40' of distribution pipes thru the graveyard.

Only time it was an issues, was 2 night later when I was shooting photos of the haunt. 
I had turned on the foggers. 
The air was very still so the police stopped to say, please, off, it is a hazard.
<VBEG>


----------



## haunts4u

I was disapointed because I ordered froggys swamp juice and ended up with freezin fog, I also bought a fogger online from ebay and it was broke. So I borrowed a friends fogger along with my fogger and my first time using froggys.......I ran a iregation pipe along the front against the home chilled with ice....and a bucket chiller in my grave yard set on a timer.....luckily no wind and warm temps......within no time I fogged my neighborhood...I had people 3 streets away wondering why it was so foggy out..however I live in the woods kinda and had very few treaters.......next year I will be in the city...awesome fluid


----------



## buggybuilder

We went through 6 gallons this year and would have used more.....we ran out in the 2nd weekend! We used the freezin fog and it worked great. I have never seen fog hang soooo long. It covered a very large area, it was unbelieveable.


----------



## Rev Noch

Agreed. Froggies is awesome stuff.

I used the freezing fog coming out of my mausoleum's front door. The slight wind started moving it to the front door. At some points and the ToT'rs could not see the steps to get away from the door to continue their journey.

Also, one of my friends from work stopped by. He found the house by following the fog when he got within a couple blocks.


----------



## Day of the Dead

I have to get me some froggy's!!!


----------



## tot13

Spooky1 said:


> Hell I've used fog juice (not Froggy's) that sat in my basement for 2 or 3 years before.


You said "Hell", lol.


----------



## Day of the Dead

Froggy's Swamp Juice is the best fog juice that I've used, and I've used quite a few different brands over the years. Moreover, Froggy's customer service is spectacular! All long as they keep making it, I'll keep buying it! 

Froggy's Fog has a new loyal customer!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now you have a new place to get discount juice!


----------



## goneferal

I am _so_ glad I checked the forum and will be using Froggy's this year.


----------



## Lunatic

Nothing but Froggy's Freezin for me. I use it with my 60 qt cube chillers. A brand I can trust!


----------

